# http://npmccabe.tripod.com?



## pv2barnes (Dec 20, 2012)

Has anybody been on this site before and used some of these plans? If so I was wondering how the 3 sisters oscillating engine worked and if it was a fairly fun engine to build and if it would make a good starter engine?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 20, 2012)

the runner is a popular starter and not a wobbler. not that there is anything wrong with a wobbler but there are just so many variations. 



I made a couple of the runners myself










these are not exactly to plan I made few mods to fit my own taste.
tin


----------



## pv2barnes (Dec 20, 2012)

yeah I believe one of the younger kids in my shop is making one of these to use as his senior project but i like what you did with the see through block.


----------

